# Any East Cape EVO Reviews yet?



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking for some real world reviews on the EVO. Looks like a viable option to a Marquesa.

Not too much on here in the archives yet.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I was at east cape today and to ride in an Evo and I really liked it. I put my deposit in for a fury and am strongly considering an Evo instead. I'm still more of a fan of the Fury deck layout but I really like how the Evo rides.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Looking for some real world reviews on the EVO. Looks like a viable option to a Marquesa.
> 
> Not too much on here in the archives yet.


You should go visit the shop, they are good about taking the time to answer all your questions and real quick to offer a demo ride.. No matter what someone else tells you, there's nothing like seeing it for yourself.. I was very impressed with the boat,, I only went HPX because I found a good deal on a used one..


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got this by private message...interesting. Anyone else with real world experience?

_"The EVO felt very tippy. I believe this was due to the stern beam being so narrow. If you look at the boat from the rear you can see how exaggerated the spoon shape is. Also I road the EVO with a Merc 60 and it felt extremely under powered. I didn't think the extra 10 HP would be sufficient. If you notice many of the builds you see are with a 90. Before going to EC I went on a factory tour and sea trial of Hells Bay and their Professional. Hands down a better boat then the EVO. That being said, EC is cheaper, better customer service, and more customizable". _


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

It was a bit tippy, however, one of the reasons they designed to boat to have that big livewell in the back was to help balance out the boat when off the beach fishing for tarpon. I was standing on the platform when Kevin filled it up and after it was half full i could tell a significant difference in how the boat felt. It never felt unstable just a bit more tippy than the others I had been on.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think the EVO is a boat designed to compete with or be compared to the professional. I think they are 2 very different boats. The EVO is more of a poling/anchoring-up ocean side tarpon boat, or a Louisiana big redfish boat. If you look at all the guides getting the EVO they all fish this way. It has much more deadrise than a professional and has a much smaller waterline surface area than the professional. Both of those reason lead to being more tippy than the professional and a completely different boat than the professional.

I have ridden and fished the EVO with the 60 and 90 set-up I personally like the 90 better myself, but do understand why someone who does not care about speed at all would go with a 60 set-up.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I was at east cape today and to ride in an Evo and I really liked it. I put my deposit in for a fury and am strongly considering an Evo instead. I'm still more of a fan of the Fury deck layout but I really like how the Evo rides.


To my understanding, the fury and evo are made for different types of fishing. Evo is more of a beach/tarpon/permit boat and the fury is an inshore skiff. It sounds like you are just going with whatever has more sparkles rather than actually buying a boat for the type of fishing that you do.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Blatattack said:


> To my understanding, the fury and evo are made for different types of fishing. Evo is more of a beach/tarpon/permit boat and the fury is an inshore skiff. It sounds like you are just going with whatever has more sparkles rather than actually buying a boat for the type of fishing that you do.


I'm sure you didn't intend for that post so make you sound like an [email protected] so I won't take it that way. I went to the shop for the Fury because to me it seemed to be the best boat in the lineup for where and how I fish. However, there are some things that Kevin asked that I not share but he recommended both the Fury and the Evo. The Evo with a 60 on it is still a 7" boat that poles well and would make crossing Charleston Harbor a lot more tolerable. But yeah...sparkles...


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't know if this will help, but saw on Instagram that a user named capt.vince_bini recently got an Evo and has some comments and video of it. I think he fished it in Snake Bight ENP.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I would say if anything the EVO would be a lot more comparible to the HB Marquesa than the HB Pro. The fury is awesome inshore fishing boat. I am not a small guy 275 lbs and have been very impressed with the stability of the fury. I walk the gunnels on a normal basis and never feel the boat is tippy. I fish mosquito lagoon about 80% of the time and the fury is the perfect boat for that area. It's stable and very dry. It poles like a dream and does everything that I wanted it to. I couldn't be happier with my choice.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

sickz284u said:


> I would say if anything the EVO would be a lot more comparible to the HB Marquesa than the HB Pro. The fury is awesome inshore fishing boat. I am not a small guy 275 lbs and have been very impressed with the stability of the fury. I walk the gunnels on a normal basis and never feel the boat is tippy. I fish mosquito lagoon about 80% of the time and the fury is the perfect boat for that area. It's stable and very dry. It poles like a dream and does everything that I wanted it to. I couldn't be happier with my choice.


Did you wet test the EVO before you bought?


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm sure you didn't intend for that post so make you sound like an [email protected] so I won't take it that way. I went to the shop for the Fury because to me it seemed to be the best boat in the lineup for where and how I fish. However, there are some things that Kevin asked that I not share but he recommended both the Fury and the Evo. The Evo with a 60 on it is still a 7" boat that poles well and would make crossing Charleston Harbor a lot more tolerable. But yeah...sparkles...



I think you should realllllllllllly consider the latest and greatest sparkles which will be out very very very very soon.....the latest sparkle is more stable and runs faster with a 60 compared to the EVO.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

fishtrapper said:


> I think you should realllllllllllly consider the latest and greatest sparkles which will be out very very very very soon.....the latest sparkle is more stable and runs faster with a 60 compared to the EVO.


Haha you know what sparkle I'm talking about. I'm going to give hat sparkle a shot when I go down for my build start.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I


mtoddsolomon said:


> Haha you know what sparkle I'm talking about. I'm going to give hat sparkle a shot when I go down for my build start.


I am really thinking the latest sparkle could be the driest, best riding skiffs on the market for how shallow it will float.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

fishtrapper said:


> I
> 
> 
> I am really thinking the latest sparkle could be the driest, best riding skiffs on the market for how shallow it will float.


 After talking to after talking to a lot of guys at the trailers ball I think I've decided on the sparkles over the fury!


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

mtoddsolomon said:


> After talking to after talking to a lot of guys at the trailers ball I think I've decided on the sparkles over the fury!


I think that is an excellent choice. I think sparkles is going to be one of the best if not the best all around skiff on the market.....I know sparkles is getting VERY VERY VERY close to done.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll be riding in it next Friday. I can't wait


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'll be riding in it next Friday. I can't wait


I'll be there right after you. Won't be there until 5 pm though so we may miss each other. Unless you decide to hang around to visit and maybe a brew afterwards


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you 100% sure this time Todd? I am going to swing by the shop today. I'll try and take some pics if its out. Also try and convince them they need to name the model Sparkles.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I am, I've flip flopped a lot on this but hearing real world numbers from guys who've had the Fury getting the sparkles just makes more sense. We really do need Kevin to name it the Sparkles.

Chad, if you do see it text me some pics.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

if we are talking about the EVO or a redesigned EVO over the furry, I would say you are making the right decision.. I teetered on the fence of going shallow instead of a do a lot of things good boat and I'm happy with my choice... Unless you are committed to fishing ultra shallow all the time you are limited with a ultra shallow boat...


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry guys no pics today with the respect of Kevin but said he will post some stuff soon.
Also pitched him Sparkle.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> if we are talking about the EVO or a redesigned EVO over the furry, I would say you are making the right decision.. I teetered on the fence of going shallow instead of a do a lot of things good boat and I'm happy with my choice... Unless you are committed to fishing ultra shallow all the time you are limited with a ultra shallow boat...


SHHHH We don't talk about Sparkles name..... Yeah I agree, my wife will be a lot happier with a boat that rides a little better as well.


----------

